# WM Monday Madness: All AZ, CA, CO & OK through 9/8/19



## rhonda (Aug 26, 2019)

The blurb on WM's Home Page suggests that Monday Madness is "expanding"?

Home Page Snippet:  "Keep an eye on Monday Madness for an _expanded_ – and changing! — selection of resorts available for only $.08 per credit."

This week's specials:
Link: https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/mondaymadness/index.shtml

Fall Together

ALL WorldMark resorts in Arizona
ALL WorldMark resorts in California
ALL WorldMark resorts in Colorado
WorldMark Grand Lake, OK
Make plans with your favorite people this season! Keep an eye on the expanded – and changing! – selection of resorts above and get some unforgettable vacations on the calendar. To take advantage of this special offer book online by *Sunday, September 8th*.

*Book your Monday Madness for only $.08 a credit!*


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 26, 2019)

I thought Monday Madness was only for the current week? Sept 8th is two weeks from now. ?

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Aug 26, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I thought Monday Madness was only for the current week? Sept 8th is two weeks from now. ?
> 
> Dave



If you look at any resort in California and decide to book a trip you will see special pricing rates at 8 cents a credit. I looked at San Francisco in March and found special pricing of $920 for a one bed unit which includes the housekeeping fee. Pretty good deal, imo.

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 26, 2019)

easyrider said:


> If you look at any resort in California and decide to book a trip you will see special pricing rates at 8 cents a credit. I looked at San Francisco in March and found special pricing of $920 for a one bed unit which includes the housekeeping fee. Pretty good deal, imo.
> 
> Bill



I agree MM pricing is a good deal. My question is that MM is usually one week long. This is two weeks long? Is this typical of WM? Still trying to learn their system.

Dave


----------



## rhonda (Aug 26, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I agree MM pricing is a good deal. My question is that MM is usually one week long. This is two weeks long? Is this typical of WM? Still trying to learn their system.
> 
> Dave


Every now and again WM runs longer MM windows.  If you search this board, you'll see some history ... but, likely, not enough to determine a pattern other than: Winter Flurries (a long MM event over the holidays) and perhaps similar in summer months?


----------



## CO skier (Aug 26, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I agree MM pricing is a good deal. My question is that MM is usually one week long. This is two weeks long? Is this typical of WM? Still trying to learn their system.
> 
> Dave


The extended MM specials started about 7 years ago with Holiday Madness.  All the resorts were on MM from the first week of December through the first week of January.  It must have been successful, because it was expanded to include Summer Madness about 4 or 5 years ago.

The last couple of years have been a little different.  Instead of all resorts on MM for a month, it is now 2-3 Winter or Summer Madness specials with only about 10-12 resorts that run for two weeks.  I think this week's is the third Summer Madness special this year.

MM is a good deal.  I usually book 1 or 2 getaways for the following winter using Summer Madness and 1-2 short summer vacations using Winter Madness.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 26, 2019)

CO skier said:


> MM is a good deal.  I usually book 1 or 2 getaways for the following winter using Summer Madness and 1-2 short summer vacations using Winter Madness.



I agree. I have a few scheduled. I did one a month or so ago for a coworker to have a getaway with his wife this past weekend.

I booked a Christmas weekend getaway in Las Vegas just recently, too. The resort happened to be on MM, so it was cheaper than using my credits.

Dave


----------

